# Read pstarr's book!!!



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 30, 2006)

I haven't quite finished "The Making of a Butterfly" but I can't recommend it enough.  Strewn throughout this well written narrative are true gems of martial arts wisdom and information that can be applied you whatever art you study.

It's also a fascinating look at how different martial arts culture was in the USA back in the 60's than it is today.

Also, I have to say that it makes me a little jealous of the wonderful and tough instruction he received.

I will definitely be buying any thing else he writes.

Jeff


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks for the review Jeff. I will definitely be purchasing this book to read. :asian:


----------



## Ronin Moose (Aug 30, 2006)

It's on my _*wish list*_ through Amazon/Borders...just in caes anyone wants to know what to buy for my birthday next month (*LOL*).  It really does look like a good read.


----------

